# help identify John Deere lawn tractor



## fomoco (Jun 7, 2005)

Im trying to positively identify year and model of a JD lawn tractor. It has no labels except for engine tag and its so faided it unreadable. It has a 2cylinder kohler eng. Hydrostatic drive, 3 levers on the left side for attachments and a lever on right for pto. Any idea of any stamped #s somewhere on frame or something to positively ID this mower so I can buy the needed parts for it? It also has a 60" deck. Previous owner claims its a 83 400 model but thats just what the guy told him who he bought it from 10 years ago and its sit outside ever since.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Sounds like a 400 to me. Do you have pictures?


----------

